# The 2014 Vegas Shoot shatters registration records



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## BigBird1 (Dec 10, 2002)

So why isn't there Live Video coverage like Lancaster?
Looks like to me they want you to visit Vegas and spend money more than grow the sport of archery.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

pretty sure they have live coverage of the shootoff


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

There was coverage last year, but I cannot recall where.


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

coverage like lancaster would be nice!


----------



## pudd (May 20, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## bbentley392t (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm leaving in the morning, I'll be shooting in the Freestyle Flights division on the green line...target #49D. :teeth:


----------

